# Lighting in low ceiling room



## Poindextrous (Nov 6, 2012)

I have a client with a low ceilinged basement (7') that they want to finish off with drywall to make a more pleasant storage room. Yes, we know the ceiling makes it too low for it to be considered a habitable space. The husband is 6' 6" so of course we will be installing recessed lights. The ceiling joists are 2 x 6.

My question is how I can give the client an idea of the resulting lighting from a given fixture spacing. Besides spacing, the variables include trim type and bulb choice. I've found lighting charts that show beam spread for PAR and BR bulbs. They seem to max at 40 degrees wide. Without going overboard with the number of fixtures, how can I be sure that the resulting lighting won't be pools of light surrounded by too much shadow?

Would recessed housing trims that protrude down slightly with a diffuser so that they spread light much wider be more effective than a mirrored/ specular type trim for casting light wider?
And without getting too wrapped up in lighting design minutiae, are there rules of thumb for recessed lighting spacing that accounts for different ceiling heights?


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Poindextrous said:


> I have a client with a low ceilinged basement (7') that they want to finish off with drywall to make a more pleasant storage room. Yes, we know the ceiling makes it too low for it to be considered a habitable space. The husband is 6' 6" so of course we will be installing recessed lights. The ceiling joists are 2 x 6.
> 
> My question is how I can give the client an idea of the resulting lighting from a given fixture spacing. Besides spacing, the variables include trim type and bulb choice. I've found lighting charts that show beam spread for PAR and BR bulbs. They seem to max at 40 degrees wide. Without going overboard with the number of fixtures, how can I be sure that the resulting lighting won't be pools of light surrounded by too much shadow?
> 
> ...


How 'bout an intro 

:laughing:


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Kam your too nice of a guy to post that cut it out.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Greg from K/W said:


> Kam your too nice of a guy to post that cut it out.


It was pretty awkward but I always wanted to do it


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Poindextrous said:


> And without getting too wrapped up in lighting design minutiae, are there rules of thumb for recessed lighting spacing that accounts for different ceiling heights?


The cans I've used have spacing number. You take that number (which should be on the fixture or box) and multiply it by the distance to the floor, or whatever you're lighting up.

That'll give you the spacing of the cans.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

But do the DIY cans at blowes have those numbers? :whistling


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

No just a picture of a guy with his finger in the socket and lighting coming out of his rear. But most Home Owners can't read hieroglyphics. So they ignore it.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Greg from K/W said:


> No just a picture of a guy with his finger in the socket and lighting coming out of his rear. But most Home Owners can't read hieroglyphics. So they ignore it.


I'm not sure he'll be back but my money is on he is a HO, and a contractor.


----------



## SRothschild (Nov 12, 2012)

*Light in Low Ceiling Room Challenge*

The client certainly does have a challenge. Using recessed lighting with PARS or BR bulbs will give you cold lighting. Since the lights will be so close to the floor, they will have no chance to distribute. LED flat panels (available from MaxLite) come in 2x2 and 2x4, are dimmable, and have residential kelvin which will give you the right look. They can be done with 3500 kelvin so they are color neutral. The total profile is low, so it will go in and since it has a beam angle at 60 degrees, the light will distribute more evenly.

Good luck with your project!


----------

